# Missing key for treadmill - will a magnet work?



## Green (27 Sep 2010)

I have a Discovery Treadmill T-1700 and after a recent move, I have lost the key. The place where we bought it does not have a replacement but wonder does anyone have an idea where I might get one? Also would an ordinary magnet work in this situation? thanks


----------



## Darthvadar (27 Sep 2010)

Should do!... I have a powered wheelchair with a magnetic key.... If I run an ordainary magnet over the console, it's works perfectly.....

No harm in trying anyway before you go to the trouble and expense of sourcing a replacement key....

Darth....


----------



## ziltwo (28 Sep 2010)

Try a Fridge Magnet... it just might work


----------



## Green (28 Sep 2010)

ziltwo said:


> Try a Fridge Magnet... it just might work


 
Tried that but no joy...I think the magnet needs to be stronger..


----------



## Leo (30 Sep 2010)

You could try [broken link removed].
Leo


----------



## Danmo (30 Nov 2010)

There are various (mostly US) website that sell replacement keys. Also, try EBAY


----------



## SunnyCoins4 (22 Dec 2010)

I'd check a few hardware stores - usually have magnets in varying shapes and strengths.  Good luck mate!


----------



## lisakelly (31 Dec 2010)

yes worked for me before


----------

